# Bariatrics



## flmoore (Apr 10, 2009)

I am billing and coding for a Bariatric practice. I was wondering how many more of you out there are working in Bariatrics?


----------



## kphilp05 (Apr 10, 2009)

*Bariactic coding*

Can anyone tell if they are billing L8699 and 43770 and getting paid for this or do you bill 43770 alone.

Thank you,

Kathy


----------



## flmoore (Apr 10, 2009)

We get pd for the 43770, I have never used the L code. why do you use it? 
Do you work at a ky location?


----------



## aguelfi (Apr 13, 2009)

I use 43770 and haven't had a problem yet.  We aren't sure how we should be defining the global though in terms of self pay vs ins patients. What are you doing w/ this?  How are you choosing?  Are all pt's 90 day or higher?


----------



## flmoore (Apr 13, 2009)

I just read an article in Just coding that said all pt's are 90 day global after Bariatric surgery including self pay pt's. There are so many ways to code the adjustments, this can get confusing to me. MCR wont accept the S2083, while Humana will and MCR also wants the adj code to be bundled in with the E/M visit.


----------



## aguelfi (Apr 15, 2009)

do you know where i can find that article?


----------

